# Looking for a Friend in Canada (DRI Member in Ontario)



## LondonChris (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello .. We are DRI Members from Ontario, Canada and we are looking for fellow DRI Members in Canada or Ontario, Canada for friendship and information sharing.

We purchased our DRI Membership back in 2018 while on a wedding trip to Las Vegas.
Since then, we have become very frustrated with the lack of support, honesty and transparency with DRI in the USA and we are wondering if there are ANY happy DRI Members in Canada ??

I've read many very good and informative postings on this Forum - thank you to all that contribute, but it seems the majority are DRI Members from within the USA and we have some questions we would like to ask fellow Canadian Members that have found the secret (if there is one) to maximizing value and enjoyment of their Club Points Membership.

Feel free to message me here or privately, we are hoping to find some experienced Canadian Members that we can communicate with (and possibly travel with) and share information on best places to visit from Eastern Canada.

Thank you in advance for any feedback and information offered.


----------



## dmurray007 (Feb 19, 2022)

I am not a DRI member but know someone in Ont. that is. I check here to pass on info. to them. They became DRI members in 2016 at Sedona. My wife and I started boarding our horses with them in the fall of 2015 and found out they hadn't had a vacation in 8 yrs. Just so happened I had a week with a TS we had at that time which needed to get used or lose it Offered it to them along with the deal to look after the barn ( private stable, their 2 horses, our 2 horses, and another boarder) for a week. We had our own rural property(s) for over 40 yrs with our horses so no big deal and less than a 10-minute drive from our new residence in town. I told them not to attend any sales presentations no matter what they offered, they didn't listen to my advice and when they returned told us that had purchased a timeshare at Sedona with DRI. I can pass on the request. Oh, by the way, 2017, 18, 19 & 20 guess who has been barn sitting for basically 2 weeks every Feb. Can't complain as they do a super job looking after my horses at a very reasonable price.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 21, 2022)

LondonChris said:


> Hello .. We are DRI Members from Ontario, Canada and we are looking for fellow DRI Members in Canada or Ontario, Canada for friendship and information sharing.
> 
> We purchased our DRI Membership back in 2018 while on a wedding trip to Las Vegas.
> Since then, we have become very frustrated with the lack of support, honesty and transparency with DRI in the USA and we are wondering if there are ANY happy DRI Members in Canada ??
> ...


I'm in Canada, love it, just finished 3 months in Orlando for 15 000 points. Currently in Palm Springs for 2 weeks free after calling the (old) CEO. Lots of tricks available, but you have to be flexible


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> I'm in Canada, love it, just finished 3 months in Orlando for 15 000 points. Currently in Palm Springs for 2 weeks free after calling the (old) CEO. Lots of tricks available, but you have to be flexible


DRI, must have a lot of reduce points  rates for their Orlando resorts. 
3 months in Orlando and you only used 15,000 points that is awesome. IMHO.

Were they all 7 nights stays in Orlando.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 22, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> DRI, must have a lot of reduce points  rates for their Orlando resorts.
> 3 months in Orlando and you only used 15,000 points that is awesome. IMHO.
> 
> Were they all 7 nights stays in Orlando.


I stayed 3 consecutive months in the same unit


----------

